# 2010 shows



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

Anyone know when any dates would be available? It would be my first show and planning on buying my 3rd beardie from a show.

Also do the breeders know if the beardies are definatly female or male?

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Bit early for yet I think for most. That said Maidstone had a late spring show this year. So I would imagine they have got a provisional date in mind for 2010. If your gagging to get to one you could always go to the March Hamm show.


----------



## cheesy (Jun 21, 2009)

iv herd that westmids show is nxt august and mayb evn 1 afta that 2.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Austin Allegro said:


> Bit early for yet I think for most. That said Maidstone had a late spring show this year. So I would imagine they have got a provisional date in mind for 2010. If your gagging to get to one you could always go to the March Hamm show.


The next 1 i am waiting for :2thumb: :whistling2:


----------



## BAZZA (Nov 26, 2008)

I believe Norwich is at the end of Nov this year but venue is still to be announced if cant wait till next year...


----------

